# remington 700 VTR



## Vinroy (Mar 22, 2010)

hey i have been lookin at gettin a coyote rifle in bolt action, well i came across the remington 700 VTR in 22-250 and i was wondering what everyones thaughts are on these and if anyone has one how are they? thanks in advance!

Vinny


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

Triangle barrels. :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

Everytime I think of it I laugh.

There pretty much identical to the SPS line only with a...... :lol: triangle barrel :lol: .

Great action, good barrel, great trigger if its the old 3 screw style, good trigger if its the new x-mark trigger, they were produced with both depending on year. Hunk of junk stock.

If it were me, id go with the Rem 700 SPS Varmint, save yourself a couple hundred which you can invest in a better scope.


----------



## fullmetalone (Jul 12, 2009)

on the long range shooting forum that im a member of they are regarded not very highly. I'd go with the SPS varmint, take the money you saved and get a good stock, because theirs are garbage.


----------



## Vinroy (Mar 22, 2010)

hey fullmetalalone could u by any chance recomend a good stock for a sps? just wondering if u have any good suggestions?


----------



## ac700wildcat (Oct 30, 2006)

I'll add to the people that think the sps stocks are junk. I changed mine out with a Bell & Carlson Medalist. You could also go with HS Precision if you want another synthetic, or Boyds makes some good laminate wood stocks.


----------



## Vinroy (Mar 22, 2010)

hey guys thanks again for the advice!! hey i was also wondering does anyone have a suggestion for a good scope for coyotes? this would be a pretty much primary coyote gun so just wondering if u guys have and preferences on good scopes for coyotes in particular, im not looking to spend 1 grand but am looking to spend around the 300$ range maybe a little more if i have to..... thanks in advacne again

Vinny


----------



## swampthing (Mar 15, 2010)

Im an ex-marine a remington firearm will never be in my house.....don't like the way they do business


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

vinroy,

Just about ANY after market stock is an upgrade from the rem SPS factory stock. Even a $90 ram-line stock is an upgrade (although not much).

Bell and Carlson makes a "budget minded" stock that is VERY well built. Manners, McMillan, and HS make top of the line stocks, but they cost a bit more.


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

I have an H-S precision on my Rem 700 VSF .308 and am very happy with it. I also have 2 Bell&Carlson Medalist A2 stocks for my Savage rifles, and like them even more. Not sure about the other brands, but I know B&C makes a few different styles for the 700's so you should be able to find one you like.

I hate to say it, but I don't think I have read a single good review of the triangle barrels.


----------



## KurtR (May 3, 2008)

no review needed here i have the .308 the stock is well what every one says cheap and flimsy. The barrell is just another contour no different than a fluted one and the break works ok not that is needed on the .308. 150 grain nbt/ctst with 46 grains of varget and win lr primers will get you about 1/2 moa @100 yd out of my gun it likes them. 155 bergers not so much cant get it to the lands at mag length so they are about a 1.5 moa @ 100yd best i can do. Next i will be trying the 155 amax pusing them pretty hard. they can handle more of a jump than the bergers. I got this as a xmas present but it has shot as good as i would expect a factory rifle would. A new stock is in oreder with mcmillian at the top of the list also i need to replace the buckmaster probally with one of the viper pst when they come out. if i would hit the lottery it would get a hensoldt.farthest i have shot is a little over 500 yds and had no problem hitting that once i got dialed in. in the end if you wanted to save a few buck just get the sps but if you like the triangle it does not hurt anything. that being said i will never buy another factory gun it is worth it to save up and have one built exactly how you want that is why GAP will be getting my buisness if you want tack drivers those guys can give you a gun capable of that.


----------



## AdamFisk (Jan 30, 2005)

KurtR said:


> that being said i will never buy another factory gun it is worth it to save up and have one built exactly how you want that is why GAP will be getting my buisness if you want tack drivers those guys can give you a gun capable of that.


Yeah, for 4 grand minimum they better be tack drivers. A guy really has to do A LOT of long range shooting to justify that. I know my shooting skills will never be good enough for me to justify a GAP rifle. It's fun to to dream though. 

For most practical purposes, a factory cheapo with a good stock, trigger, and if needed, barrel upgrade will suit a guy just fine. I know, I know, by the time you're done with that you have turned a $700 gun into 2K gun. 2K is still a hell of a lot cheaper than 4k.


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

Hell for 2K you can build off a Savage action with the light weight accu-trigger with a very good match barrel and a H-S or B&C stock that will equal or better any factory rifle and still have $1100 left over for glass.


----------



## Vinroy (Mar 22, 2010)

thanks allot guys for all the info!! yah i dont think i could ever justify spending 4k on a custom GAP rifle because i am mainly a waterfowl hunter so most my money and time goes into that but i have been looking at getting into the yotes during the off season for somethin to do i have some buddies that do pretty descent and now im at the stage where i just need to get my own rifle for it, well thanks for the info would anyone have a good suggestion for a good scope to slap on her?


----------



## KurtR (May 3, 2008)

GAP base custom which is 1/2 moa starts at 2800 so that is not quite 4k but after you put a deserving glass on it would be about there. if you think long term that is not that much because if you buy 10 guns over a life time you have that much into them and these are a buy once cry once deal.

if you are looking just for a scope for coyote gun i would look at the vortex line great value and great quality


----------



## fullmetalone (Jul 12, 2009)

Vinroy trying to stay on topic here, i would say for the price range you are looking, 300$ you should be able to get into the Leupold VX1orVX2, Bushnell 3200, or quite a range of scopes for that price range.

Go and take a look at a few and see what you like. Most places have a little fake gun that can hold scopes for you to put them on. Put some on that thing and see what you like in your price range. Turn the zoom all the way up and see how clear the image is, and see if the eye relief is still good at max zoom.

I've heart good things about the millet scopes, the Millet TRS-1 can be had for a decent price if you look around, should be around your asking range and would be a great scope. Also in your price range should be the Nikon Coyote Special scope, i haven't heard too much about these but since it is made for what you are doing, id look into it at least. So there ya go, there are a few suggestions. And say away from triangle barrels.


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

check out the Vortex Viper. I have two now and rank them right up with my Leupy VXIIIs which were $200-$400 more. IMO much better than the lower end leupys. Reading other peoples reviews of the Vipers I have yet to see any negatives. My 6.5-20s were in the $400 range, but I am sure you can drop the price a bit by going down to a 4.5-14 or what ever it is they offer.


----------



## AdamFisk (Jan 30, 2005)

Savage260 said:


> check out the Vortex Viper. I have two now and rank them right up with my Leupy VXIIIs which were $200-$400 more. IMO much better than the lower end leupys. Reading other peoples reviews of the Vipers I have yet to see any negatives. My 6.5-20s were in the $400 range, but I am sure you can drop the price a bit by going down to a 4.5-14 or what ever it is they offer.


Pretty sure my next scope will be a Vortex Viper, unless the Monarch whoops it's butt in a side by side. All I hear is good things about them.


----------



## Vinroy (Mar 22, 2010)

ok guys thanks allot on the scope info!! i am definitly going to take everything into consideration here thanks guys for all the info though couldnt have asked for more!


----------

